# Puppy just ate raw chicken. Will it harm her ?



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Ok can't believe Molly.
She's just eaten slices of raw chicken - was about to be cooked for our dinner !!

it won't harm her will it ?!!!?


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

No- will not harm her in the slightest. My dogs eat raw chicken everyday


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

SixStar said:


> No- will not harm her in the slightest. My dogs eat raw chicken everyday


Ok thankgod for that ! We've had enough worry with her lately !!! LOL

we now have NO dinner ! nothing in fridge to eat lol


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Get a take out! Theres loads of info on raw feeding in the health section. My lot had chicken wings, raw mince and tripe for tea.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Sabre has just started raw chicken, turkey and tripe in the last week (he's 11yr old!) and he loves it, its doing his tummy good aswell. So dont worry 

*Heidi*


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Raw tripe for tea for my lot!!


----------



## Souris (May 24, 2010)

Nope, she'll be fine. 

However, as a precaution, she may be loose/have diarrheal tomorrow morning as she won't be used to the chicken. However, raw fed dogs are weaned onto chicken with mostly great success (and no loose stools- Pixel was fine from day one, but sometimes it can take a day or two for their stools to return to normal) so as long as it wasn't a substantial amount then you shouldn't see much of a difference tomorrow.


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

Mine have raw meat all the time dont worry about it. its natural if we had never of domesticated them.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

raw chicken chunks, chicken liver and veg for tea for mine here. She loved every minute.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

In that case Buster must be ready to die he had raw chicken for dinner. She'll be perfectly fine.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Probably the best meal she's ever had, bet she loved it, lol. It won't harm her even little T-Bo started on raw chicken at just 10 weeks old and Flynn was weaned onto it at three weeks of age, the others have always had raw too. At least you can stop worrying now, shame your dinner though!


----------



## Jonesey (Dec 30, 2010)

The last time I made chicken soup I was cutting up the chicken to put in the pot and Biscuit thought it was for her! I had to put her outside with a wing. 

I am sorry about your dinner though, that sucks.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Jonesey said:


> The last time I made chicken soup I was cutting up the chicken to put in the pot and Biscuit thought it was for her! I had to put her outside with a wing.
> 
> I am sorry about your dinner though, that sucks.


Actually turned out well ! lol. We got takeaway Chinese :tongue_smilie:


----------

